# NGD: Carvin DC800 Dragonburst madness!



## Solaris (Sep 2, 2012)

So basically this is the greatest guitar I've ever played. The wait for this thing killed me but at least the final product of this build exceeded my every expectation. Seeing as how this is my first 8 string, the neck took a few days to get used to but practicing all the 6 an 7 string material I know on it helped put things into perspective. Since then, I've gotten completely used to the neck and I cant find anything that rivals it in terms of feel and profile. The pickups are decent but lack definition and clarity so I'm going to replace them with passives as soon as my money situation permits haha. Anyways, enough talk, enjoy!


----------



## Heroin (Sep 2, 2012)

oh my fuck that top is beautiful! hngd mate


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Sep 2, 2012)

I came in expecting another carvin and then saw the picture and got a shiver. The guitar looks awesome.


----------



## straightshreddd (Sep 2, 2012)

Nice, dude. Happy NGD. More pics please? Of the back and stuff, too?


----------



## noise in my mind (Sep 2, 2012)

From one happy dc800 owner to another, happy ngd! I think this could be one of my favorite dc800's. Please, post more pictures!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Sep 2, 2012)

awesome finish!

Nao go post more pics!


----------



## mphsc (Sep 2, 2012)

love that top & finish!


----------



## Lirtle (Sep 2, 2012)

First dragonburst i've ever liked. Awesome


----------



## Splinterhead (Sep 2, 2012)

Awesome finish! Congrats on a killer looking guitar!


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 2, 2012)

That's pretty nice. No rep for you until you post more pics, you tease!


----------



## rifftrauma (Sep 2, 2012)

Looks awesome, definitely going to need some more glamour shots!


----------



## SpaceDock (Sep 2, 2012)

Need more pics now!!!


----------



## Solaris (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks guys! This thing really is an amazing instrument. Anyways my good friend Rhoadkiller took more pictures but he had to do it inside without sunlight so the quality isn't that great but I'll take some pictures tomorrow. Besides the colors really pop in the sunlight!


----------



## Rhoadkiller (Sep 2, 2012)

Having the privilege of being able to playthis beast! I must say its amazing ! Looks even better in person pictures do it no justice lol


----------



## Seventhwave (Sep 2, 2012)

Seen many many Carvins around here, all of which are awesome, but this one takes the cake!

Congrats on an killer looking guitar!!!


----------



## NickS (Sep 2, 2012)

Looks pretty amazing. HNGD

My DC800 will be here in about two weeks. Already have the passive pickups for the swap, I don't really like actives.


----------



## Fiction (Sep 2, 2012)

So much class.


----------



## frogunrua (Sep 2, 2012)

Looks killer dude! I also would like to see the back of this bad boy.


----------



## yuureikun (Sep 3, 2012)

That looks absolutely killer. Though it doesn't look like Dragonburst, it looks more like a custom finish that I photoshopped back when I was picking specs for my DC800. I chickened out because it would have been a non returnable, option 50 finish and I wanted to have the option to return the guitar in case I wasn't comfortable with it. 

Carvin.com BBS :: View topic - Help picking specs for my DC800!


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Sep 3, 2012)

Man, that's beautiful!! HNGD!!


----------



## Hyacinth (Sep 3, 2012)

Mmmm my god that finish is mouth watering.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Sep 3, 2012)

Just one question: is that a Satin Matte Finish? It looks awesome!!


----------



## isispelican (Sep 3, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## Musza (Sep 3, 2012)

That, my friend, is the sickest Carvin I've ever seen. Congrats, awesome finish!

Musza, the ~green colour lover


----------



## peagull (Sep 3, 2012)

Dragonbursts are just awesome. This is no exception, HNGD!


----------



## Augminished (Sep 3, 2012)

That is killer dude! Adding the black burst adds so much more class to it.


----------



## Metaloaf (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh my god, that's an amazing dragonburst! I like it more than the usual. Looks like a different burst option, are you sure you ordered dragonburst and this isn't some kind of new/unknown finish that you're trying to keep for yourself?


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Sep 3, 2012)

Dude that looks insane. My favorite finish ever. You sir have good taste


----------



## jkguitar (Sep 3, 2012)

amazing


----------



## axxessdenied (Sep 3, 2012)

Wow!! Gorgeous axe!!


----------



## Cremated (Sep 3, 2012)

Wow, I was expecting to hate the finish, sense it's dragonburst. But... It's awesome! Congratulations on one of the only cool dragonburst finishes I've ever seen.


----------



## kevdes93 (Sep 3, 2012)

OH MY FUCKING GOD


----------



## Solaris (Sep 3, 2012)

yuureikun said:


> That looks absolutely killer. Though it doesn't look like Dragonburst, it looks more like a custom finish that I photoshopped back when I was picking specs for my DC800. I chickened out because it would have been a non returnable, option 50 finish and I wanted to have the option to return the guitar in case I wasn't comfortable with it.
> 
> Carvin.com BBS :: View topic - Help picking specs for my DC800!


 
Yeah man I actually used your photoshop job as a basis for this guitar. There were a couple of things that I didn't agree with so I made a few changes but I think it came out great!. I just didn't like the gloss, amount of purple or the fact that it didn't have inlays. Sry I didn't credit you on this, I had no idea you were on ss.org. Anyways, Yuureikun is the man!


----------



## Solaris (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh and by the way guys, this _is_ a dragonburst finish. All I did was option 50 it to have a different set of colors.


----------



## yuureikun (Sep 3, 2012)

Solaris said:


> Yeah man I actually used your photoshop job as a basis for this guitar. There were a couple of things that I didn't agree with so I made a few changes but I think it came out great!. I just didn't like the gloss, amount of purple or the fact that it didn't have inlays. Sry I didn't credit you on this, I had no idea you were on ss.org. Anyways, Yuureikun is the man!



Nice dude, I have to say I am entirely envious that I didn't go with my gut and get that finish now! It came out insanely awesome looking dude, congrats. No problem about the credit, I was just trying to figure out if you actually had ordered Dragonburst, or if this was a custom finish. I may have to go with a custom finish for my next DC800.


----------



## Solaris (Sep 3, 2012)

yuureikun said:


> Nice dude, I have to say I am entirely envious that I didn't go with my gut and get that finish now! It came out insanely awesome looking dude, congrats. No problem about the credit, I was just trying to figure out if you actually had ordered Dragonburst, or if this was a custom finish. I may have to go with a custom finish for my next DC800.


 
Dude you totally should. The guys at the carvin shop are really awesome so dealing with them is a walk in the park. They'll take care of ya. Hey btw, i was wondering, were you ever going to put up detailed demos of your dc800 with the dimarzios? I'd love to hear/see some clips!


----------



## yuureikun (Sep 3, 2012)

I might, the other guitarist in my band got his DC800 recently and still has the stock pickups in it. So we may do a few comparisons of the stock actives, and passives.


----------



## nsimonsen (Sep 3, 2012)

Holy shit! This thing is amazing, the top is so gorgeous!
HNGD!
So glad that it's a satin finish as well, great choice.


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75 (Sep 4, 2012)

You guys think this baby looks good?! You should see how it plays!


----------



## Kro497 (Sep 4, 2012)

That really is an awesome dragonburst. I really like how subtle it seems. Congrats dude!


----------



## anthonyfaso (Sep 4, 2012)

Beautiful guitar, man! HNGD!


----------



## littledoc (Sep 4, 2012)

I clicked on this thread thinking that I've never liked dragonburst, and that this would be a pretty "meh" guitar for me. But the blackburst changes everything. Lots of people don't realize that blackburst edges darkens the _entire_ finish. The effect here is really, really awesome.

The only thing I don't totally dig is the satin painted neck. I'd have gone with tung-oil, but that's just me.


----------



## Solaris (Sep 5, 2012)

littledoc said:


> I clicked on this thread thinking that I've never liked dragonburst, and that this would be a pretty "meh" guitar for me. But the blackburst changes everything. Lots of people don't realize that blackburst edges darkens the _entire_ finish. The effect here is really, really awesome.
> 
> The only thing I don't totally dig is the satin painted neck. I'd have gone with tung-oil, but that's just me.



I'm totally with you on the whole tung oiled neck thing but i assure you that the satin neck finish feels just as smooth: D It just feels slightly different. I wish i could have you play it to demonstrate how wicked fast it is. Rhoadkiller and brohoodofsteel75 will tell you haha. If you're ever near a carvin shop, i seriously recommend trying out one of their guitars with satin paint neck finish!


----------



## bucketbot (Sep 5, 2012)

Nice, woulda looked cool with the sperm inlays......but then I'm biased!


----------



## illimmigrant (Sep 5, 2012)

lately I have been fantasizing about a satin finished dragonburst with blackbust edges.
Soooo nice to finaly see someone get it, albeit a little different.
Looks really, really awesome.
What woods did you use for the neck and wings?


----------



## engage757 (Sep 5, 2012)

Solaris said:


> So basically this is the greatest guitar I've ever played. The wait for this thing killed me but at least the final product of this build exceeded my every expectation. Seeing as how this is my first 8 string, the neck took a few days to get used to but practicing all the 6 an 7 string material I know on it helped put things into perspective. Since then, I've gotten completely used to the neck and I cant find anything that rivals it in terms of feel and profile. The pickups are decent but lack definition and clarity so I'm going to replace them with passives as soon as my money situation permits haha. Anyways, enough talk, enjoy!




FUCKING DRAGONBURST IN SATIN WITH BLACKBURST EDGES! Fucking epic man. Fave DC800 yet!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 5, 2012)

Finally someone got one [in dragonburst]


----------



## Eclipse (Sep 5, 2012)

This thread makes me want to buy one with money I don't has.


----------



## LetsMosey (Sep 5, 2012)

Awesome stuff, congrats! Absolutely gorgeous DC you got there! It's always confidence boding when I see Option 50 finishes turn out this fantastic. Really makes me want my next DC to have a pinkburst.


----------



## Solaris (Sep 6, 2012)

illimmigrant said:


> lately I have been fantasizing about a satin finished dragonburst with blackbust edges.
> Soooo nice to finaly see someone get it, albeit a little different.
> Looks really, really awesome.
> What woods did you use for the neck and wings?



I just went with the standard alder wings with maple neck. Seems to be working out great!


----------



## Solaris (Sep 6, 2012)

LetsMosey said:


> Awesome stuff, congrats! Absolutely gorgeous DC you got there! It's always confidence boding when I see Option 50 finishes turn out this fantastic. Really makes me want my next DC to have a pinkburst.



Yeah I just took a leap of faith and it ended up turning out great! Hell yeah dude, it depends on how light you make your colors and how deep the stain was(DTS is awesome!) but I'm sure that'd look sick. What were you thinking of doing?


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 6, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## hairychris (Sep 6, 2012)

Solaris said:


> Yeah I just took a leap of faith and it ended up turning out great! Hell yeah dude, it depends on how light you make your colors and how deep the stain was(DTS is awesome!) but I'm sure that'd look sick. What were you thinking of doing?


DTS kills some of the movement but really pops the figure. Very classy finish on that guitar!


----------



## Hybrid138 (Sep 6, 2012)

So it's actually teal to purple burst with blackburst edges, right?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 6, 2012)

tristanroyster said:


> This thread makes me want to buy one with money I don't has.



Every single time someone posts one of these NGDs I consider getting a Carvin card. No bullshit. I'm being strong.


----------



## hairychris (Sep 7, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Every single time someone posts one of these NGDs I consider getting a Carvin card. No bullshit. I'm being strong.


I hear you, dude. This gives me GAS for a similar 7 like nobody's business...


----------



## ConstantSea (Sep 12, 2012)

Dragonburst is amazing


----------



## Solaris (Sep 28, 2012)

*mod edit: do not try to sell things outside the classifieds*


----------



## Shrediablo (Sep 28, 2012)

Sick fuckin finish! :O


----------



## vondano (Oct 3, 2012)

yuureikun said:


> I might, the other guitarist in my band got his DC800 recently and still has the stock pickups in it. So we may do a few comparisons of the stock actives, and passives.



+1

I have a dc800 an 'im juggling with the idea to go passive.... 

How did your swap go?? Did you go passive??


----------



## yuureikun (Oct 3, 2012)

vondano said:


> +1
> 
> I have a dc800 an 'im juggling with the idea to go passive....
> 
> How did your swap go?? Did you go passive??



I didn't do the swap myself, I took it to a tech. But he said he was able to do it without any issues what so ever. I put in a set of DiMarzio Dactivators.


----------



## darren (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm not usually a huge dragonburst fan, but that one is REALLY nice. Maybe it's the matte clear coat that helps make it look darker and more evil looking.

EDIT: Oh, i just read that it has blackburst edges as well. THAT makes a huge difference as well. Well chosen!


----------



## vondano (Oct 4, 2012)

yuureikun said:


> I didn't do the swap myself, I took it to a tech. But he said he was able to do it without any issues what so ever. I put in a set of DiMarzio Dactivators.



how do you compare both soundwise and dynamic wise???

im tempted by d-activators or aftermath...

but i dont hate the stock p-ups...




(not trying to hijack the thread btw, sorry ... its rare to find a guy that did the exact mod i may be doing soon to a dc800...)


----------



## yuureikun (Oct 4, 2012)

I found the stock pickups to be too muddy and often noisy when trying to play tight, articulate riffs with a lot of stops. By comparison, my 7 string with DiMarzios going through the same amp sounded much more clean and clear. So I decided to swap, and am very happy I did. My tone is much more clear and clean now, and the feedback I was getting is gone. The other guitarist in my band has Aftermaths in his Agile, which he is having taken out and put into his DC800 today I believe. They too are much clearer pickups. I personally just feel like every active pickup I have tried is too muddy.


----------



## Doombreed (Oct 4, 2012)

Madness?! ...insert something about dragonburst sparta.

Seriously beautiful guitar and a great finish.

HNGD!


----------



## vondano (Oct 4, 2012)

yuureikun said:


> I found the stock pickups to be too muddy and often noisy when trying to play tight, articulate riffs with a lot of stops. By comparison, my 7 string with DiMarzios going through the same amp sounded much more clean and clear. So I decided to swap, and am very happy I did. My tone is much more clear and clean now, and the feedback I was getting is gone. The other guitarist in my band has Aftermaths in his Agile, which he is having taken out and put into his DC800 today I believe. They too are much clearer pickups. I personally just feel like every active pickup I have tried is too muddy.



dude, you just solved all my questions 

i too have a 7 stringers with dimarzios (uv7bk with breeds) and find them much tighter and clearer than the dc800 (and previous emg808 with 18 volt mod in my old 8...)

this is the reason i started investigating changing p-up on my dc800. 

anyway,

thanx for answering!

nico


----------



## cult-leader-of-djent (Oct 9, 2012)

FUS RO DAH ! that's a sharp finish


----------



## FeMIKE (Oct 11, 2012)

holy crap dude, this looks awesome! been looking at a lot of the dc800 posts, and i think yours is the one that'll sway me into getting one. congrats on the NGD


----------



## michael777 (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice guitar man! the neck looks beautiful! Maybe I missed this but what is the neck made of???
HNGD


----------



## Solaris (Oct 12, 2012)

No worries dude, it's a 1-piece maple neck with an alder body


----------



## Axayacatl (Oct 12, 2012)

cult-leader-of-djent said:


> FUS RO DAH ! that's a sharp finish



lol is that a skyrim reference?


----------



## blutausnord777 (Oct 12, 2012)

Love the dragon burst!


----------



## Jormal1ty (Oct 13, 2012)

These dc800s look great, amazing finish.


----------



## ihunda (Oct 18, 2012)

Whooo, dragon burst IS cool!
Thanks for sharing, great NGD!


----------



## cth512 (Oct 22, 2012)

Amazing piece there; grats!


----------



## RevelGTR (Oct 22, 2012)

That's incredible! Enjoy it.


----------



## mr_ormus777 (Oct 23, 2012)

AWESOME!!!


----------



## littledoc (Aug 13, 2014)

I know I'm totally necro'ing this thread, but this has always been one of my favorite DC800s and I thought I should put it out there that as of this summer, the finish on this guitar can be had as a regular option, instead of an "option 50" that voids the 10-day return. 

The finish would be "Nightburst", which is aquaburst (teal + blueburst) with a purple burst edge, and then finished with blackburst edges. Extra cool is that it can now be done as a translucent finish over ash, spalt, or burl in addition to the usual stain on flame or quilt.


----------



## Skygoneblue (Aug 13, 2014)

JFC, that is hands-down the most beautiful DC800 I've ever seen. You're incredibly lucky.

Play it well!


----------



## JmCastor (Aug 14, 2014)

so much win with this color, i've been mulling over a Guthrie Govan Charvel inspired ST300 (which calls for a plain flame maple top) but damn if this color is cool (especially translucent)


----------



## ChrisH (Aug 14, 2014)

If this is the guitar I think it is the OP sold it a while back to fund other purchases.


----------

